# Another example of Joey's work



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was chatting to Joey and he offered to make set of his wooden offerings for my sons Niche. They arrived today and since I have a white one and he a black, I dropped them onto mine just to show folks.....many thanks Joey.....no doubt the photos will reverse so if a mod can sort them


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh wow they look great on the white!! I'll pinch these pictures for my Instagram if that's ok


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Very nice. Good work, Joey!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Of course, a few more...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful wood shame about the ugly white thing ��


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Beautiful wood shame about the ugly white thing ��


Racist !


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Wow this looks so fresh! 

But now get the hell out of my sight and out of my mind...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Beautiful wood shame about the ugly white thing ��


I'm liking the bit about my beautiful wood


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Wow this looks so fresh!
> 
> But now get the hell out of my sight and out of my mind...


It's like a worm mate, once it's in, it'll just keep wriggling about reminding you of its presence


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Racist !


Contrary to popular belief I wasn't talking about you dave


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Wow - looks great  well done Joey


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd love to be able to showcase some of his stuff on my coffee equipment review site....I think a lot of people would like it


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Oh well, haha, I'd love to be able to showcase some of his stuff in our roastery....I think a lot of people would like it.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I'd love to be able to showcase some of his stuff on my coffee equipment review site....I think a lot of people would like it


Say the word Dave


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks superb, need to get saving for that


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Oh well, haha, I'd love to be able to showcase some of his stuff in our roastery....I think a lot of people would like it.


 and one person not so much.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> Say the word Dave


In fact the Minima is crying out for some wood....I have a wood kit (only knobs and PF handles) for it I'm going to try, so at least I have the measurements, but I think the sort of wood you can turn up will really complement it. The only issue is the feet, they have an unusual thread fitting, but again A wooden version may be possible...something I must photograph and check hasn't changed on the production model. Plus the water tank lid has a little plastic knob a bit flat, whereas a little multicoloured wooden ball knob would look good. The whole point of the Minima was basic accessories and then people can bling it up if they want.

Fortunately I can feature a wooden section because it's all my photos and I can keep it away from manufacturers reviews....besides, feck all they can do about it. if I like a thing, I like it, and don't care if they get upset.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> In fact the Minima is crying out for some wood....I have a wood kit (only knobs and PF handles) for it I'm going to try, so at least I have the measurements, but I think the sort of wood you can turn up will really complement it. The only issue is the feet, they have an unusual thread fitting, but again A wooden version may be possible...something I must photograph and check hasn't changed on the production model. Plus the water tank lid has a little plastic knob a bit flat, whereas a little multicoloured wooden ball knob would look good. The whole point of the Minima was basic accessories and then people can bling it up if they want.
> 
> Fortunately I can feature a wooden section because it's all my photos and I can keep it away from manufacturers reviews....besides, feck all they can do about it. if I like a thing, I like it, and don't care if they get upset.


Don't spoil what I've ordered... erm... a few days ago. Tell him Joey!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Hasi said:


> Don't spoil what I've ordered... erm... a few days ago. Tell him Joey!


I do hate not being first....









it's reminiscent of the Airscape....everyone else already knew about it...except me it seems


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I do hate not being first....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh noes...

But I remember you talking about the basic bits that people could go crazy with back when beta phase wasn't even on yet.

Joey and I have started talking forth and back around beta delivery, when I knew it would make for a fresh detail at the workplace.

So you were first, technically!

Hope that helps


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sadly...no


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

It definitely looks great on the white .. Great job ..


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> Sadly...no


You can still be first on the production run.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> You can still be first on the production run.


Aaah, stop it already!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah I'm about to start the minima stuff, I was jut getting the LCF and niche kits out the way 

I have drawings for the minima, although they are a slightly different design to standard


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> You can still be first on the production run.


Just make sure you charge him double Joey


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Oh

My

God

Take my money!!! Oh wait I may need a niche first.....


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Diggy87 said:


> Oh
> 
> My
> 
> ...


Haha same mate 

Do you have one on order?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just in case anyone is wondering, you need 2 Allen keys. You take the feet off and replace them, one at a time. The reason for this is that the feet keep the base connected to the body. The back 2 feet have a much longer bolt than the front and to replace the 4 takes 5 minutes. You then take off the circular bit the cup sits on and using the second key take that off, then replace again. it really is simple to do and thats coming from me!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Just thought I'd post here.

Last few hours of my tamper giveaway over on my Instagram should anyone want to enter. It's finishing around 8pm tonight


----------



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

Looks excellent , can I ask what the price would be?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Apatche64 said:


> Looks excellent , can I ask what the price would be?


Only if you're sitting down


----------



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

Ahh so it's " if you need to ask you can not afford it " kinda deal then









great work mate


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Apatche64 said:


> Ahh so it's " if you need to ask you can not afford it " kinda deal then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha no. I just naturally get uncomfortable talking money publicly so tend to makes a laugh and joke about it first 

To answer your question though, I charge £100 plus postage for these kits. Very labour intensive so that's reflected in the cost


----------



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

Tempting ... i'll Have a think mate


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Apatche64 said:


> Tempting ... i'll Have a think mate


No problem. It wouldn't be quick anyway, there's about another ten sets to make


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

tamper boutique


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> No problem. It wouldn't be quick anyway, there's about another ten sets to make


After yet another set of different stuff...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> After yet another set of different stuff...


Haha I actually started your last night  well, it's been started for ages, so I progressed it


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha I actually started your last night  well, it's been started for ages, so I progressed it


Haha, don't mean to be pushy... it's just this big chunk of wood and glue that you constantly shift from one end of your workbench to the other... I felt like I needed to help getting rid of. Once and for all

















But hey, thanks a bunch mate! Looking fwd to posting it in here!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Haha, don't mean to be pushy... it's just this big chunk of wood and glue that you constantly shift from one end of your workbench to the other... I felt like I needed to help getting rid of. Once and for all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all been in a box with your name on it  added the square inserts for the knobs last night so it pretty straight forward from now.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hasi said:


> Haha, don't mean to be pushy... it's just this big chunk of wood and glue that you constantly shift from one end of your workbench to the other... I felt like I needed to help getting rid of. Once and for all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's hoping it's a stripy picnic table that seats 20!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Here's hoping it's a stripy picnic table that seats 20!


Imagine how many boards I'd need for that. Lots of upset kids in the area I know that much.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Matter of fact I live far enough away to not give a fork about unhappy East Coast skate kids. Get a surfboard, punks!


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Any pictures on a black niche yet?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Niche Zero Harlequin Edition


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

So next is to make a matching grinds cup?

(Would it help reduce static?)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Mr Kirk said:


> So next is to make a matching grinds cup?
> 
> (Would it help reduce static?)


Reduce static but potential increase retention haha. Sticky wood an all


----------

